# I'm confused ... ;)



## melizzard (Apr 7, 2006)

I keep seeing posts about utilizing resale databases, advice sections, and such like that ... where are these areas?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 7, 2006)

May I suggest you take a peek at the red link bar at the top of the page?


----------



## melizzard (Apr 8, 2006)

*I'm such an idiot!*

Thank you so much ... I didn't even SEE that tiny red bar!  What a cluebag!   LOLOL

Melissa


----------

